# Firebird Ta



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

is finally done and ready to take on all those Mustangs I did. It's a HO-Models body with RRRs TA wheels and lettered tires. Roof was sanded smooth (used to look like a convertible) and painted black. Unfortunately the red Sharpie ran around the tail lights when I dipped it in Future .


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

it looks great man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

she's a beauty!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great car. Love the old Trans am type cars!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn!!!! Now I have to get at least one of them!! Nice job win!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jerry,
You must have missed my post about Sharpies and the effects of coating it with Future and some clearcoats. Can't believe how smooth it will run or drip.  

Still looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sweet job Jerry.. darn sharpies but wiull the pony's behind something to talk about when it gives the old T/A T/A!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I Think This car is very cool. The color-matched wheels are a nice touch, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*How'd I miss this??*

Nice one Jerry... Good call on the ragtop delete... *Definitely* gives them Ford Horsies sumthin to run against. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice Bird Jerry!!! I likes that color, especially with a black roof. Cool work on the spokes :thumbsup::thumbsup: I too, found out about the Sharpies  ...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If you live by the Sharpie, you die by the Sharpie...*

Jerry,

Sweet looking TA Firbird DUDE! yOu Did gOoD! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sharpie happens...Longer ink dry times and not such a large area and you might have gotten away with it. Dang nabbit that car still looks fantastic!

Bob...you can get buy with small dabs and dips of Sharpie...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sweet looking bird Jerry! You might just red the whole back panel, 
or use a black around the tail lights, then black in the back panel. 
Looks sharpie either way. :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Under circumstances like this, is there a fix?? I believe I've read that windex will remove future. Will it remove the sharpie with it?? The sharpie colors running may be the answer I was looking for on another project I've been dragging my feet on. This may be the solution for "The Magic Bus" project that's been back burnered for what seems like an eternity!!


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

oh no! I did the whole car in Sharpie silver.Can i Future the entire car?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Sweet Car! I like the wheels and tires too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just noticed the headlights.. Are thems Cadillac Pats 3mm?? Look good Win!! And you're right!! They are slippery lil suckers!! :lol:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just noticed the headlights.. Are thems Cadillac Pats 3mm?? Look good Win!! And you're right!! They are slippery lil suckers!! :lol:


The lights are just silver Sharpie. Why does only the red run ????:freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

win43 said:


> Why does only the red run ????:freak:


Thin?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Very Nice Win ! Me likey ! 

Bear:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

win43 said:


> The lights are just silver Sharpie. Why does only the red run ????:freak:


redrum!!! redrum!! oh never mind.. red run.. misread that!! :freak:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Good looking TA with the cool painted rims!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------

